# 38 non typical moorow county



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

A coworker got it sat. 38 point non typical saw pic. today its amazing


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Pictures? of this buck


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont want untill he gives me the ok


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

No pics, it never happened. Just sayin!!


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> No pics, it never happened. Just sayin!!



Second that!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

bassblaster said:


> no pics, it never happened. Just sayin!!


+3.........


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

.........+4


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

+5, if you arent gonna post pics then dont tell us about it!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

BOO said:


> +5, if you arent gonna post pics then dont tell us about it!!


Right. I dont even understand the purpose of this post without posting some kinda details or pics.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

+6
Hehehehe we got to see it to believe it
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

skywayvett said:


> i dont want untill he gives me the ok


Did you ask him if it was ok to post that he got one?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

+7 sounds like B S to me


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

+8 im not gonna show the pics of my 38 point if he wont! No way no how!!!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

skywayvett said:


> A coworker got it sat. 38 point non typical saw pic. today its amazing


Yep, amazing.

+9


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's the picture. I don't care if he gets mad.








[/IMG]


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

+10 I think he had a good dream...............


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Eleven +


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

+12,bring the thread back up when you have a picture,article,anything but hearsay.


----------

